# Systemauslastung



## djnoob (29. Januar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich ein Tool, womit ich die CPU und GPU Auslastung im Hintergrund beim spielen beobachten kann. Alles in einem programm.


----------



## -Phoenix- (29. Januar 2011)

moin mit Riva Tuner geht das glaub ich.


----------



## djnoob (29. Januar 2011)

Riva Tuner funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2011)

Leider wurde schon einige Zeit nicht mehr daran entwickelt, so dass es evtl. Probleme mit aktuellen Grafikkarten und Treibern gibt. Kürzlich bin ich zufällig auf diese Tool gestoßen, welches auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht hat: Open Hardware Monitor | CPU Temperature, Fan Speed, Voltages, Clocks and More. Habe es mal getestst, allerdings nicht nach einer Protokollierung geschaut. Gut fand ich die relativ geringe CPU-Last, das All-In-One Gadget für Windows 7 (und wahrscheinlich auch Vista), das Auslesen der Sensoren meines T-Balancer BigNG sowie die recht einfache Anpassung der Anzeige-Texte. Alternativ incl. Logging kann ich SpeedFan empfehlen (SpeedFan Home page).

EDIT: Habe gerade mal in die feature request bei Open Hardware Monitor geworfen, eine Protokoll-Datei ist zumindest schon im Gespräch: http://code.google.com/p/open-hardware-monitor/issues/detail?id=7&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Stars%20Summary.


----------



## djnoob (29. Januar 2011)

danke Matt, für sowas habe ich everest da. Mehr als eins brauche ich nicht. Schade das Riva Tuner nicht läuft. Damit funktioniert das, was ich haben will, aufjedenfall. Leider läuft es z.Z. mit meiner 570GTX nicht.


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Leider läuft es z.Z. mit meiner 570GTX nicht.



Aktualisiere ruhig mal Deine Signatur, mit der 285 GTX geht der RivaTuner ja noch. Nur die (recht umfangreichen) Grafikdaten protokollieren kannst atm auch mit GPU-Z. Aber wahrscheinlich geht es Dir auch hauptsächlich um das OSD ? Vllt. reicht das für Dich: PlayClaw: Record Spiel Video und Screenshots nehmen (s.a. Dr. Windows - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Frage: [gelöst] CPU-Temperatur während eines Spiels anzeigen - wie geht das?).


----------



## djnoob (30. Januar 2011)

Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum um heraus zu finden, ob die CPU oder die GPU im Spiel limitiert.
Und deswegen brauche ich ein Tool wie das Task manager, das die Auslastung anzeigt .

Fraps habe ich auch selber. Mir gehts nicht um die temps oder FPS .


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum um heraus zu finden, ob die CPU oder die GPU im Spiel limitiert.
> Und deswegen brauche ich ein Tool wie das Task manager, das die Auslastung anzeigt .



Beides in Log-Dateien aufzeichnen lassen, GPU mit GPU-Z und CPU z.B. mit SpeedFan und hinterher mit OpenOffice Calc in eine Tabelle einlesen. Dann kannst Du es sogar grafisch darstellen und bunte Bilder anschauen.

EDIT: Die CPU-Auslastung kann man mit SpeedFan zwar ansehen, aber scheinbar nicht protokollieren. Geht aber mit TMonitor: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/tmonitor.html. Damit hast Du mit TMonitor, GPU-Z und OpenOffice Calc drei kostenlose Tools, um Dein Problem zu lösen.


----------



## djnoob (30. Januar 2011)

Hatte es mir einfacher vorgestellt .


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2011)

Moin, habe mir meinen Vorschlag noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Für eine realitätsnahe Analyse ist es durchaus von Vorteil, die Spiele zu zocken, ohne dauernd auf den Status zu schauen. Ein Auswertung danach über ein Diagramm hat schon seinen Charme. Außerdem kannst Du die Ergebnisse dann auch (z.B. hier im Forum) posten und andern Usern sehr hilfreiche Informationen oder sogar der Redaktion eine Anregung für Ihre Tests geben. Teilweise sind solche Szenarien ja schon in denen enthalten.


----------



## djnoob (21. März 2011)

weis jemand eventuell sonst noch was?


----------

